# Mefenamic acid tablets and downregging



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope someone can give me a little advice.


I take mefenamic acid tablets (prescribed) for the first couple of days of each AF due to very bad AF pain.  I believe they have some affect on the womb lining as in addition to making my AF less painful it becomes less heavy and shorter in length too.


Anyway, at the beginning of my next AF I'll be contacting my clinic to get all my drugs and will start downregging 19 days later - do you think I'll be OK to take mefenamic during this upcoming AF or would it effect my lining for when I start down-regging?  


Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi cosmicgirl,

Sorry not to reply before now. You should be fine to take mefenamic acid if needed for upcoming AF, taking the downreg drugs after that should thin the lining regardless and set you up for stimms in a few weeks. Do let your clinic know that you are on other medicines though, if you haven't already.

All the best for treatment     
Maz x


----------

